# Help! I made an oops lol



## ras0787 (Jun 9, 2011)

I was not paying attention to what I was doing and accidentally froze all my launchers...now I can't bring up my apps or get back into titanium. Also my power key isn't working which makes things even worse lol. Anyone know how to get back to clockwork with a battery pull? Oh I'm running cm7.


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

If you can access your phone settings you can launch apps from there. Then you can get in tibu and unfreeze your launcher. If you can't get to settings then what can you accessAlso you may be able to get into recovery by pulling battery. Let get to boot logo then pull battery again and that might force recovery

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

There is also a way to get into recovery using ADB. I'm not sure the exact commands to get it to pull up, but I know that its feasible...

Or, if you don't have Settings on one of the main screens, if you have Market or Browser (assuming you have it set to install non-market apps) you could just download another launcher to get it back up. Once its back up you could do your fixes and uninstall the other launcher if you didn't want it.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> There is also a way to get into recovery using ADB. I'm not sure the exact commands to get it to pull up, but I know that its feasible...
> 
> Or, if you don't have Settings on one of the main screens, if you have Market or Browser (assuming you have it set to install non-market apps) you could just download another launcher to get it back up. Once its back up you could do your fixes and uninstall the other launcher if you didn't want it.


This gave me yet another idea.
Use the market on your computer.
Sign in to the google account and click "install" on a launcher there.
It will auto-install on your device.


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

In Abd, type reboot recovery 
That's it

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

If you're in ADB couldn't you fairly easily fix it without going through recovery? I assume there is a way to directly launch an app from it but I'm not sure what the command is but you could always just install a launcher apk then press the home button to bring up the select your default screen and choose the new one.


----------



## ras0787 (Jun 9, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> This gave me yet another idea.
> Use the market on your computer.
> Sign in to the google account and click "install" on a launcher there.
> It will auto-install on your device.


This worked. Thanks for the information, I did not want to sbf because of this lol.

Basically when I went to my home screen it was just blank. The menu button did not work either. I couldn't open anything at all.

I got it all worked out though. Needless to say I won't be doing that again.


----------

